# MTB im Raum Langenselbold / Rodenbach / Ronneburg / Büdingen etc.



## Drahtesel_ (17. April 2014)

*Hallo,*


*der Thread richtet sich an alle aus dem Umkreis die in Ihrer Freizeit Ihr MTB über Trails jagen wollen...  *


*Geplant wären:*


*Kurze Touren (z.B. nach Feierabend > 17 Uhr) *
*Längere Touren (z.B. Wochenende... Anfahrt mit PKW, wenn weiter weg)*
*Nightride *
 
*Fahrer-Profil:*


*Hardtail, CC-Fully, AM, Enduro oder Freeride.*
Je nach Interesse und Fahrkönnen wird festgelegt ob es gemütlichere Runden werden oder Fahrtechnik / Kondition erforderlich ist. Natürlich ist euer persönlicher Input willkommen z.B. welche Tracks / Trails empfehlenswert sind.

Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme und "Gleichgesinnte MTB'ler" zu treffen


----------



## Marc555 (6. Mai 2014)

Manno Mann..die Antworten stapeln sich ja förmlich. 
Ich glaube über Fazzebukk haste mehr Erfolg.

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Mai 2014)

Gut beobachtet... hast wenigstens den Thread geuppt 
Die meisten melden sich per PN.


----------



## Farodas (14. Mai 2014)

Dann Uppe ich mal wieder, ist das Thema noch aktuell?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Mai 2014)

Klar doch  Wie kann ich helfen


----------



## Farodas (15. Mai 2014)

Komme aus Selbold, hab mein Hardtail wieder fit gemacht und hab bock auf Mountainbiken xD Mit Freeride kann ich dir leider nicht diehnen.. da langt die kohle noch nicht für


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Mai 2014)

Freeride ist kein MUSS. Was traust du dir momentan Konditionstechnisch zu (hm /km)? Oder willst du erstmal langsam anfangen um Kondition aufzubauen?


----------



## Farodas (15. Mai 2014)

ich muss leider wieder langsam anfangen. ich bin über 2 jahre nicht gefahren.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Mai 2014)

Ich schaue wann was leichtes ansteht... ansonsten meld dich per PN. 
Heute ab ca. 14 Uhr fahre ich Richtung Hahnenkamm.


----------



## Stevie-79 (19. Juni 2014)

falls wiedermal ne Anfängertour ansteht, sagt mir bescheid.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Juni 2014)

@Stevie-79
was schaffst du an Höhenmetern / Km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie-79 (23. Juni 2014)

kann ich so nich sagen, bin halt totaler anfänger. 
gestern hab ich ne tour von hailer in den oberrodenbacher wald gemacht, waren ingesamt 33km, halt fast nur normale wege.
da war ich schon ziemlich am arsch ;-)


----------



## RedWitch82 (23. Juni 2014)

Hi, da könnte ich mich evtl. anschließen. Fahre seit letztem Jahr MTB, würde mich aber eher noch zu den lerneifrigen Anfängern zählen. Mein Maximum (gemessen an Waldwegen usw., Asphalt geht auch mehr) bis jetzt war an den 4 Fichten 30km mit 800HM. Besser wäre vielleicht weniger HM und dafür mehr km? Wohne in Gelnhausen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Juni 2014)

Ich gucke mal das wir eine Tour für Anfänger bis leicht Fortgeschrittene auf die Beine stellen.

@Stevie-79 
du kommst aus Hailer?

@RedWitch82 
Einmal Gelnhausen... ok.

Falls ja, würde sich der Spessart ja anbieten.


----------



## Stevie-79 (23. Juni 2014)

Na das passt doch☺
Jop Hailer! 
Kennt jemand im Raum Gelnhausen ne günstige empfehlenswerte schrauberwerkstatt, hab Probleme mit der Schaltung und bekomme das allein nich hin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedWitch82 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi, nein kann dir leider nix empfehlen, da ich keine Erfahrungen in der Richtung habe.

Vielleicht kommt er hier auch mit...
*DHRc* ? Aus Linsengericht, wir hatten mal geschrieben.

Wir können mal nach Feierabend fahren, das wird bei mir dann aber bis ich Zuhause und umgezogen bin knapp Sechs Uhr. Oder halt mal am Wochenende. Jetzt direkt ist's schwierig, aber die drei darauf sind bei mir noch frei.


----------



## Stevie-79 (24. Juni 2014)

Muss morgen bis 22 Uhr arbeiten. Donnerstag hab ich frei, aber da spielen wir um 18uhr gegen USA, und Freitag fahr ich über das Wochenende nach Heidelberg. Aber nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, da könnten wir was ausmachen!? Hoffe das ich bis dahin mein bike wieder fahrtüchtig bekomme 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2014)

Probiere es beim Zweirad Schiebener, denke der kann sowas direkt vor Ort für einen Obolus einstellen.


----------



## migges (24. Juni 2014)

Oder bei Storck in Hailer,oder Desch in Gelnhausen,sind beide nicht Schlecht.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Juni 2014)

Sodele... hab mal etwas geforscht.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich im Spessart wenig unterwegs bin und folglich keine fertiggebackenen Einstiege in Trails bieten kann.

START: GELNHAUSEN
über: Höchst Rückersberg -> Galgenberg -> Spessartbogen / Breitenborner Höhe (hier kenn ich was, aber das geht eher Richtung DH)
ZIEL: Franzosenkopf oder Glasberg

*Update:*
*http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mdjfrolhaboxzrzz&referrer=trackList*


----------



## Stevie-79 (25. Juni 2014)

@ Drahtesel 
mir sagen diese angaben leider gar nix, von daher ich bin bei allem dabei 

War heute bei Backyard Bikes in Hailer, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Positiv verrückter Biker, hat alles eingestellt und hat sich Zeit genommen mir alles zu erklären usw, echt Top


----------



## RedWitch82 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin immer mal um den Buchberg unterwegs.Soll ja auch in Rodenbacher Wald das ein oder andere geben.Würde auch mal ganz gerne auf den Hahnenkamm.
Bin mal auf die Entfernung deiner Tour gespannt,das wird dann aber vermutlich eher ne Tagestour,oder? Klingt aber schon mal gut.


----------



## migges (25. Juni 2014)

START: GELNHAUSEN
über: Höchst Rückersberg -> Galgenberg -> Spessartbogen / Breitenborner Höhe (hier kenn ich was, aber das geht eher Richtung DH)
ZIEL: Franzosenkopf oder Glasberg

Km und Hm müsste ich auf osm noch zusammenschustern.[/QUOTE]

Da seid ihr im Bereich von ca.600-700Hm.Und Franzosenkopf(480 Ü.N)wird schön KnackigKm Schätze ich 30-35


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2014)

@migges 
Kommt in etwa hin. Siehe Link.

@RedWitch82 
Ja, in Rodenbach gibt es ein paar Schlüsselstellen. Auf dem Hahnenkamm kann man sich schon eher austoben bzw. ist anspruchsvoller von den Abfahrten.

Mit was seit ihr unterwegs? Hardtail... Fully?


----------



## Stevie-79 (26. Juni 2014)

schaut doch gut aus, brauchen wir nur noch ein Datum!?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2014)

Ich werfe einfach

Mittwoch, den 02.07 
Uhrzeit: 17:30 o. 18:00 Uhr

in den Raum.

Ob ich es dieses Wochenende schaffe ist fraglich bzw. auch Wetter abhängig


----------



## Stevie-79 (26. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch würde gehen bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (26. Juni 2014)

Also  dieses Wochenende klappt bei mir auch nicht, aber Mittwoch sollte gehen. Wenn dann aber erst um Sechs. Wenn ich mir Tags vorher die Sachen schon rauslege und mich direkt nach der Arbeit umziehe sollte das hinhauen. Wo treffen wir uns? Auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Hallenbad in Gelnhausen?
Was heißt 30-35 km? Für die komplette Tour, oder bis ans Ziel?
Wer ist jetzt alles mit dabei? Soll ich mal in der passenden Damengruppe hier im Forum nachfragen, da gab es auch schon Interessentinnen für diesen Bereich?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. Juni 2014)

Im Beitrag #20 hab ich den Link zur Tour eingefügt.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mdjfrolhaboxzrzz&referrer=trackList

Wird ein Rundkurs von ca. 27 km.
Treffpunkt: Müllerwiese (auf Höhe Cafe Calimero)
Gerne können andere dazustoßen, wir sollten allerdings insgesamt unter 10 Teilnehmern bleiben.


----------



## Marc555 (27. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Im Beitrag #20 hab ich den Link zur Tour eingefügt.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mdjfrolhaboxzrzz&referrer=trackList
> 
> Wird eine Rundkurs von ca. 27 km.
> ...


 
Da haste aber wenig Singletrailanteil mit bei.
Nimm wenigstens noch die Geislitzer Platte und den Edelweishüttentrail (?) mit. Viel mehr an Hm sind es dann auch nicht.
Auf der B-Höhe eher dann den Trail runter Richtung Lützel als den Eidegei Trail. Der ist im Moment zu verbastelt.

Greetz
555


----------



## Stevie-79 (30. Juni 2014)

Also, Mittwoch 18:00 Müllerwiese!?


----------



## Marc555 (1. Juli 2014)

Stevie-79 schrieb:


> Also, Mittwoch 18:00 Müllerwiese!?


 
Ich versuche auch mal da zu sein. 

555


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. Juli 2014)

Stevie-79 schrieb:


> Also, Mittwoch 18:00 Müllerwiese!?



Ja, wie geplant.


----------



## Marc555 (2. Juli 2014)

Sehr feine Truppe heute am Start gewesen. Das nächste mal geht's über die BH, Klappermühlchen auf den HK. Dann steigt auch mal die Tiefenmeterskala. 

555


----------



## Stevie-79 (3. Juli 2014)

Konnte leider nich dabei sein, die Technik streikt mal wieder...


----------



## RedWitch82 (3. Juli 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen mit der feinen Truppe. Hat auch gut Laune gemacht! Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Juli 2014)

Klingt verlockend. Vor allem ab BH bis Alzenau weil ich da noch nicht wirklich unterwegs war.
Wenn es zeitlich klappt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## RedWitch82 (3. Juli 2014)

Ja, find ich auch. Wie sieht's bei euch am nächsten Wochenende aus? Oder nochmal unter der Woche?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Juli 2014)

Dieses Wochenende wäre evtl. möglich aber mal schauen wie das Wetter wird bzw. ich melde mich morgen Abend zu Wort
wenn ich ausm Taunus wieder komme.
Unter der Woche nur bedingt Mo, Di und Do ab 17 Uhr... danach ist erstmal Ruhe bis Ende Juli.


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juli 2014)

Also im Moment sieht es nicht gut aus bei mir. Habe am Sonntag eine heftige Bodenprobe im 2. Rennlauf genommen, da geht wahrscheinlich nix anstrengendes die Woche. Aber das Wetter soll sowieso nicht so gut werden.
Falls am Mittwoch was stattfindet bitte mal kurz anschreiben. Vielleicht geht´s ja doch irgendwie...

555


----------



## RedWitch82 (7. Juli 2014)

Mh,ich bin nächsten Tage auch raus. Erkältung...Shice!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch (mit viel Glück) / Donnerstag evtl möglich... aber dann eine entschärfte Variante der HK Tour (falls wir wieder um 18 starten).
Ich melde mich morgen Abend bzw. Mittwoch bis zum Mittag.

Wo wollen wir starten? 

p.s. Marc, gute Besserung .... dein FRX heil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (7. Juli 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Mittwoch (mit viel Glück) / Donnerstag evtl möglich... aber dann eine entschärfte Variante der HK Tour (falls wir wieder um 18 starten).
> Ich melde mich morgen Abend bzw. Mittwoch bis zum Mittag.
> 
> Wo wollen wir starten?
> ...


 
FRX ist noch heil.

Startpunkt müssten wir noch ausmachen, ggf. ab Alzenau und nur HK Ründchen.
Wer wäre denn noch am Start?

555


----------



## Stevie-79 (8. Juli 2014)

Diese Woche ist schlecht bei mir. Bike immernoch nich in Ordnung und Nachtschicht...


----------



## Marc555 (8. Juli 2014)

@steve-79: Was ist denn nicht in Ordnung bei dem Bike?

555


----------



## Stevie-79 (8. Juli 2014)

die kette springt. mein bikeschrauber meint sie sei nich richtig montiert worden und is jetzt verbogen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juli 2014)

Heute fällt es schon mal flach... wir schauen wie es morgen wird.


----------



## Baitman (9. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Wir starten immer Donnerstag in Hainburg um 19.30 und sind so gegen 22.00 Uhr zurück. Meist auf den Hahnenkamm, ca. 500 hm und 35 km. Sonntags dann ne Tour mit ca. 1000 hm und 45 km. Start 9.00 oder 16.00 in Hainburg.

Wer sich dazugesellen möchte gerne pn.

Gruß


----------



## Stevie-79 (9. Juli 2014)

So ich bin auch wieder am Start, bike läuft wieder


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. Juli 2014)

Ab Ende Juli gehts weiter.
Jetzt ist das Tramuntana Gebirge angesagt


----------



## odins (26. Juli 2014)

Moin moin bin vor kurzem nach hu gezogen und suche jetzt ein paar schöne trails in der Nähe oder Mitfahrer fürs we die sich auskennen fahre ein fully haibike mein können würde ich so im unteren Mittelfeld einstufen 
Wenn hier jemand ist der Morgen ne Runde dreht und noch jemand sucht wäre dabei so ab elf Uhr


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juli 2014)

So bin wieder zurück.
Die HK Tour steht noch aus....

@odins 
einfach den Thread verfolgen und bei Gelegenheit mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odins (28. Juli 2014)

Ja werde ich machen


----------



## Marc555 (29. Juli 2014)

Geht die Woche noch was?
Ggf auch entspannter. Sonntag mit gefühlten 50 Leuten in Mil gewesen, da brennen jetzt noch die Schenkel.

555


----------



## odins (29. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es von der Arbeit her klappt wäre ich dabei unter der Woche abends mal ne entspannte Runde zu drehen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juli 2014)

Donnerstag soll es trocken bleiben.... 17:30 ab Breitenborner Höhe?


----------



## odins (29. Juli 2014)

Hört sich gut an wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei und die breitenborner Höhe finde )


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juli 2014)

"Breitenborner Höhe" ist ein Parkplatz der zwischen Eidengesäß und Breitenborn liegt.
Falls mit dem Auto kommst, Abfahrt Gelnhausen-Ost.
Im Prinzip würde es aber auch reichen wenn wir uns in Eidengesäß treffen.


Siehe Anhang


----------



## odins (29. Juli 2014)

Na dann pack ich am Mittwoch schon das Auto und hoffe das ich um vier aus der Firma komme


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2014)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, wenn wir die Strecke ab Eidengesäß oder Breiterborner Höhe fahren wird es schon eine ausgiebige Tour (eher was fürs Wochenende) > 40 km / >1000 hm. 


Neuer Starkpunkt:
*Michelbach, Am Birkenberg* (Ausfahrt A45 -> Alzenau Nord) 
(Am Birkenberg: Gleich wo die Gleisen anfangen, sollte sich eine Möglichkeit zum Parken anbieten)

Entweder fahren wir 2x auf den Hahnenkamm oder 1x Schwedenschanze und 1x Hahnenkamm.
Nach Lust und Laune eben...

@Marc555
Ich denke die Tour ist jetzt "entschärft". Wie schauts aus!?


----------



## odins (30. Juli 2014)

Laut meinem disponenten sollte ich um vier Uhr wieder auf dem Hof stehen genau weiß ich das aber erst morgen früh wenn ich seh was ich alles habe  da ich aus Bad Homburg erst noch heim muss das bike holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (30. Juli 2014)

Hi,
diese Woche haut bei mir nicht hin. 17.30 Uhr ist auch recht früh für mich, vor allem wenn der Treffpunkt nicht in oder bei GN ist. Das nächste mal dann wieder.
Hab KW 33 und 34 Urlaub, da ist's dann auch wieder einfacher unter der Woche.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2014)

@odins 
bis 18 Uhr ist auch ok. Ich poste dir meine tel. nr. im Fall der Fälle kannst dich melden.

@RedWitch82
Wir können die Tour auch am WE durchziehen, dann aber die längere Variante.


----------



## odins (30. Juli 2014)

Ja wenn ihr Sonntag die Tour macht würde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein


----------



## odins (30. Juli 2014)

Ja mach das oder ich schreib morgen früh hier rein ob ich es schaffe


----------



## RedWitch82 (30. Juli 2014)

Also ich kann am Sonntag...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2014)

Ob ich genau an diesem WE kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odins (30. Juli 2014)

Redwitch wenn du dich da auskennst und ne gute Runde hast wäre ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 316095 (31. Juli 2014)

Gude!

Bin zwar schon eine Weile länger hier unterwegs, aber bislang nur lesend.
Komme aus dem Altkreis Gelnhausen und fahre i.d.R. Touren zu den vier Fichten, Buchberg, Geiselbach, Fernblick, Hahnenkamm bzw. unter der Woche gekürzte Feierabendtouren..

Jetzt hätte ich mal Lust auf was neues, würde mich dafür gerne anderen Bikern aus der Gegend anschließen wenn mal wieder eine öffentliche Runde aussteht...

Die nächste kleine Feierabendrunde fahre ich heute um 18:30 ab Gelnhausen-Hailer zu den vier Fichten und zurück (sollten ca. 20km und 350hm sein, also nicht wirklich viel) - Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen, PM erwünscht.


Grüße

LottoPepe


----------



## RedWitch82 (31. Juli 2014)

Nee, ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich am Hahnenkamm überhaupt nicht aus, bzw. war da noch nie. Deswegen hatten wir ja bei unserer letzten Tour überlegt dort mal hinzufahren. Mal abwarten was mit Artur ist, vielleicht hat er ja doch Zeit. Ansonsten können wir ja trotzdem fahren.
Vielleicht hat auch LottoPepe ne gute Tour im Petto?
4 Fichten war ich am letzten Sonntag, das ist immer mit vielen Höhenmetern verbunden...;-)


----------



## Deleted 316095 (31. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag fahre ich mit einem Kumpel auf den Hahnenkamm (Hinweg über Horbach/Geiselbach/Weinberge), wer will kann sich auch da gerne anschließen.
Werden am Ende 50-60km und ca. 900hm, also werde ich Sonntag wohl platt sein


----------



## odins (31. Juli 2014)

Also ich kann nur Sonntag noch habe am Sa Lehrgang bis fünf wäre aber Sonntag mit Net Tour ab gh einverstanden egal wo hin


----------



## migges (31. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend 
Wenn ihr einen alten Mann mitnehmt,würde ich demnächst auch mal gerne mit euch Biken.
War am Letzten W.E in den Vogesen und möchte euch mal ein Paar eindrücke zeigen,war bis auf`s Wetter super mit schönen Trails.


----------



## Stevie-79 (31. Juli 2014)

Bin auch wieder da aus dem Urlaub. Mal sehen ob es dieses Wochenende mal mit einer Tour klappt!?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. August 2014)

So, gestern alleine unterwegs gewesen.
Michelbach-> Heidkopf->Schwedenschanze runter-> Hahenkamm
Laut Oruxmaps Aufzeichnung: 18,8km und 800hm (gut, eine Abfahrt falsch genommen....tippe auf reelle 700hm)




Sonntag fällt bei mir leider flach.

*Ich werde wohl nur am Samstag können, spätestens ab 14 Uhr.
Falls da jemand will und kann.... kurze Info. *


----------



## Stevie-79 (1. August 2014)

Sollten wir vielleicht ne whatsapp Gruppe aufmachen um uns kurzfristig verabreden zu können!?


----------



## odins (1. August 2014)

Wäre auf nedenfall einfacher als hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie-79 (1. August 2014)

Okay, jeder der rein will ne pn mit der Handy Nummer an mich, ich nach ma eine auf


----------



## RedWitch82 (1. August 2014)

Oh schade, dann hätten wir wen gehabt, der ne Tour vorschlagen kann. Ok, halten wir mal Sonntag fest. Haben jetzt ne Whatsapp-Gruppe gegründet, in der wir uns absprechen. Wer dazu will, gerade PN an Stevie-79.


----------



## migges (1. August 2014)

Was wäre denn am Sonntag geplant.und um wieviel Uhr?und wo wäre Treffpunkt,würde mich euch eventuell anschliesen.
Komme aus Freigericht und GN ist nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Stevie-79 (2. August 2014)

also treffpunkt wird 13Uhr in Gelnhausen bzw Hailer, ich würd einfach ma sagen vor dem Kaufland, is das ok für alle?
wo wir lang fahren entscheiden wir dann spontan denk ich.


----------



## migges (2. August 2014)

Sorry bin Raus,13.00 ist Leider zu Spät für mich.Schöne Tour wünsch ich euch,und viel Spass.


----------



## migges (12. August 2014)

Ist nix mehr Los hier?oder alle im Urlaub.


----------



## Stevie-79 (12. August 2014)

Wir besprechen immer über whatsapp


----------



## migges (13. August 2014)

Ah O.K


----------



## Lupinchen (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe euren thread über google gefunden und mich extra angemeldet. Wurde ja sowieso mal Zeit 
Ich komme aus Büdingen und würde mich euch gerne anschließen. 
Wie sieht es zur Zeit aus? Macht ihr Winterpause oder seid ihr fleißig am Strampeln? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie-79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Einige machen Pause, andere Biken fleißig 
Ich bin bis Februar außer Gefecht. Wenn Du willst schick mir deine Nummer dann füge ich Dich in unsere WA Gruppe. 
Wo fährst Du denn so?


----------



## Lupinchen (9. Dezember 2014)

Das ging ja verdammt flott!
Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Büdinger Raum und oftmals Richtung Maintal, gelegentlich auch in Richtung Vogelsberg. 
Für neue Gebiete bin ich absolut offen. Das bringt mal etwas Abwechslung mit sich. 
Auf Dauer alleine Fahren ist auch nicht immer schön.


----------



## Gleydar (17. August 2016)

Hi Leute,
ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber besteht eure mtb Gruppe noch?
Komme auch aus Hailer und würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## Stevie-79 (21. August 2016)

Gleydar schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber besteht eure mtb Gruppe noch?
> Komme auch aus Hailer und würde mich gerne anschließen



Die Gruppe gibts noch, aber da passiert nichts mehr. Jeder macht sein eigenes Ding.


----------



## Deleted 316095 (1. November 2016)

Fährt hier noch jemand im Altkreis GN oder haben alle die Cleats an den Nagel gehängt?


----------



## migges (1. November 2016)

Ja wir fahren noch regelmäsig,meistens Sonntagsmorgen ab 10.00 ca 2-3 Std 30-40 Km.
Hailer ist ja nur ein Paar meter Entfernt,wenn du Interesse hast einfach mal melden,gilt auch für LottoPepe.
Ich bin aus Bernbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/peti...skopf-schotten-bitte-gebt-eure-stimme.826430/


----------



## ksachi (10. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute,

wie schauts, geht hier noch was Raum Langenselbold/Gelnhausen/Alzenau?
Enduro/FR Touren...

Beste Grüsse 
KS


----------



## Deleted 316095 (10. Mai 2019)

ksachi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie schauts, geht hier noch was Raum Langenselbold/Gelnhausen/Alzenau?
> Enduro/FR Touren...
> ...




Ich glaube schon, nur nicht hier im Forum 
Was genau suchst du denn? Neue Spots?


----------



## ksachi (10. Mai 2019)

Wow, hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß hier noch einer antwortet  Danke dafür.
Ja neue Spots, neue Leute, im Idealfall Teilnahme in einer Whatsapp Gruppe für gelegentliche Enduro/FR Touren - komme aus Langenselbold.  Greetz KS


----------



## Deleted 316095 (10. Mai 2019)

Mit Whatsappgruppen kann ich leider nicht dienen, ist alles ein wenig versprengt gerade -  da würde ich dir raten einfach mal an den Kamm/ans Hufeisen zu fahren, da hat man gute Chancen jemanden zu treffen.

Ansonsten kann man gerne mal einen Termin ausmachen und eine Runde drehen, vor allem falls du die Spots noch nicht kennst.


----------



## AlexH86 (10. Mai 2019)

Hier sind immer mal wieder Leute unterwegs. Vllt tut sich ja wieder etwas hier im Chat.


----------



## AlexH86 (10. Mai 2019)

LottoPepe schrieb:


> Mit Whatsappgruppen kann ich leider nicht dienen, ist alles ein wenig versprengt gerade -  da würde ich dir raten einfach mal an den Kamm/ans Hufeisen zu fahren, da hat man gute Chancen jemanden zu treffen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man gerne mal einen Termin ausmachen und eine Runde drehen, vor allem falls du die Spots noch nicht kennst.


So sieht’s aus. Einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## ksachi (13. Mai 2019)

TOP, so machen wir das - ist zwar schwierig über den chat, aber es geht ja


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## IchDie (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo!,
tut sich hier in der Gruppe noch was? Habe nach jahrelanger Pause mal wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren angefangen und würde gerne in Richtung MTB gehen, allerdings kenn ich hier in der Umgebung keine guten Spots bzw. Bikeparks auf die sich ein totaler Anfänger mal stürzen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (24. Juni 2019)

Tret mal den Hanhnekamm rauf.


----------



## AlexH86 (24. Juni 2019)

IchDie schrieb:


> Hallo!,
> tut sich hier in der Gruppe noch was? Habe nach jahrelanger Pause mal wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren angefangen und würde gerne in Richtung MTB gehen, allerdings kenn ich hier in der Umgebung keine guten Spots bzw. Bikeparks auf die sich ein totaler Anfänger mal stürzen könnte.


Bikeparks gibt es hier keine! Aber Im Spessart, Taunus gibt es genügt zum Fahren.


----------



## IchDie (24. Juni 2019)

TheSpecializt schrieb:


> Bikeparks gibt es hier keine! Aber Im Spessart, Taunus gibt es genügt zum Fahren.


Ich kenn leider keine Spots =(


----------



## Bejak (24. Juni 2019)

Hahnenkamm, die Trails in Bad Orb, Winterstein, oben auf dem Vogelsberg solls was geben, war aber selbst noch nicht dort. Feldbergtrail und den 10km Trail oben vom Kreuzberg runter.


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. Juli 2019)

Es gibt noch die Horseshoe-Trails rund um den Hufeisenhof in Eich bzw. Eidengesäß, oder zwischen Gelnhausen und Haitz die Turtles-Trails.


----------



## Windy133 (29. Juli 2019)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die Horseshoe-Trails rund um den Hufeisenhof in Eich bzw. Eidengesäß, oder zwischen Gelnhausen und Haitz die Turtles-Trails.



Hi 

Wo sind die Turtles-Trails in GN genau ?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 316095 (30. Juli 2019)

Würde mich auch interessieren - Sind damit die Trails vom Schnepfenkopf gemeint?


----------



## RedWitch82 (30. Juli 2019)

Wollt euch hier gerade eine Word-Datei anhängen, das geht aber leider nicht. Wenn ihr mir per PN eure Mailadressen schickt, leite ich euch was weiter, wo es einigermaßen beschrieben ist. Die Idee Turtle-Trails kam uns zusammen mit ein paar Freunden, ist also nicht hochoffiziell. Teilt sich in Turtles-Figuren für Trails bei Haitz und Turtles-Feinden für Trails bei Gelnhausen. Einer startet am Fernsehturm und geht runter nach Haitz (Shredder), im unteren Sektor teilt der sich weil noch andere bauen und wird da zu Rocksteady. An der Stundenbank geht einer los (Krang) und zieht sich runter zum Wohngebiet Gn, glaube den nennen manche auch Krankenhaus-Trail. Dann gibts noch kurze Abschnitte, aber nix besonderes.
In Haitz drüben gibts oben zum Wald hin ein Gatter da startet einer "innen" am Zaun (Donatello) und zwei "außen" am Zaun (Michelangelo und Raphael). Wenn man an deren Ende den Waldweg nach oben fährt kommt man irgendwann an einem weiteren Trailausgang vorbei, weiter oben auf so ne Lichtung, wo man an einer bestimmten Stelle rechts in den Wald muss (sieht man nicht, wenn man die Stelle nicht kennt, also am besten von unten den Trail hochlaufen). Da beginnt der Leonardo. hat wenig Gefälle ist aber einigermaßen lang. Gegenüber vom Trailausgang den Berg hoch hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres mit nem Kumpel einen möglichen neuen Trail mit Kordel markiert, haben den aber leider nicht fertig gebaut. Die Sachen in Gn verändern sich immer wieder mal weil da irgendwer baut, vor allem bei dem am Fernsehturm hab ich bissi Bedenken wie lange das noch gut geht, weil sehr offensichtlich. Da wurden letztes Jahr schon viele Stöcke in die Trails gelegt. 
Bei den Sachen in Haitz war ich dieses Jahr noch so gut wie garnicht, hab aber mitbekommen, dass da einiges kaputt ist, wegen Forstarbeiten.


----------



## AlexH86 (30. Juli 2019)

Haitz lässt fahren, war heute dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windy133 (7. August 2019)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Wollt euch hier gerade eine Word-Datei anhängen, das geht aber leider nicht. Wenn ihr mir per PN eure Mailadressen schickt, leite ich euch was weiter, wo es einigermaßen beschrieben ist. Die Idee Turtle-Trails kam uns zusammen mit ein paar Freunden, ist also nicht hochoffiziell. Teilt sich in Turtles-Figuren für Trails bei Haitz und Turtles-Feinden für Trails bei Gelnhausen. Einer startet am Fernsehturm und geht runter nach Haitz (Shredder), im unteren Sektor teilt der sich weil noch andere bauen und wird da zu Rocksteady. An der Stundenbank geht einer los (Krang) und zieht sich runter zum Wohngebiet Gn, glaube den nennen manche auch Krankenhaus-Trail. Dann gibts noch kurze Abschnitte, aber nix besonderes.
> In Haitz drüben gibts oben zum Wald hin ein Gatter da startet einer "innen" am Zaun (Donatello) und zwei "außen" am Zaun (Michelangelo und Raphael). Wenn man an deren Ende den Waldweg nach oben fährt kommt man irgendwann an einem weiteren Trailausgang vorbei, weiter oben auf so ne Lichtung, wo man an einer bestimmten Stelle rechts in den Wald muss (sieht man nicht, wenn man die Stelle nicht kennt, also am besten von unten den Trail hochlaufen). Da beginnt der Leonardo. hat wenig Gefälle ist aber einigermaßen lang. Gegenüber vom Trailausgang den Berg hoch hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres mit nem Kumpel einen möglichen neuen Trail mit Kordel markiert, haben den aber leider nicht fertig gebaut. Die Sachen in Gn verändern sich immer wieder mal weil da irgendwer baut, vor allem bei dem am Fernsehturm hab ich bissi Bedenken wie lange das noch gut geht, weil sehr offensichtlich. Da wurden letztes Jahr schon viele Stöcke in die Trails gelegt.
> Bei den Sachen in Haitz war ich dieses Jahr noch so gut wie garnicht, hab aber mitbekommen, dass da einiges kaputt ist, wegen Forstarbeiten.




Ah, ok...Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung
Ich kenne die Trails.
Die heißen auf Strava

Funkturmtrail
Krankenhaustrail
Hidden Track
Ab zum Würgebach


----------



## suital (12. August 2019)

Ach das ist mit Turtles Trails gemeint. Für mich waren zumindest die oberen drei immer der untere, der mittlere und der obere bzw. M's Secret Trails ;-) Und der obere ist der Hidden bei Strava. Der ist mittlerweile wieder frei und sogar ein bisschen länger als er original war. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Der Mittlere ist bei Strava "Ab zum Würgebach". Der untere ist ziemlich zu und wurde deshalb wohl von den Strava-Segmentanlegern noch nicht gefunden... Den bin ich gaub ich das letzte mal mit euch gefahren als der "Ladies-Ausgang" neu war. Den vor dem Gatter bin ich nur mal hochgeschoben und dann doch lieber einen anderen runtergefahren...


----------



## Endemo (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo, der Thread liegt zwar schon eine Weile brach. Aber weil er die richtige Gegend adressiert (Ronneburg/Büdingen) wollte ich mal nachhaken ob es Leute Gibt, die Lust haben hin und wieder zusammen ne Runde zu fahren.
Im Winter radel ich meist mit dem MTB und Schrubbe Höhenmeter. Im Sommer auch mit dem AeroRR.
Ich würde mich freuen hier im Raum Büdingen Kontakte zu finden. Ich weiß dass Gruppenfahrten momentan nciht gehen. Aber das wird sich ja auch ändern und auch das Fahren zu 2. macht ja schon mehr Spaß als alleine.


----------

